# Rebec Car Audio



## DonGato (Feb 12, 2019)

I heard about a new Car Audio Brand.

Rebec Car Audio.
in
rebecaudio.com

It is chinnese, and they claim to be a High End systems.

In China they have dealers all over the country but I can't find any review.

Take a look of them and , if some of you heard about them, your feedback will be more than welcome.


----------



## Mahapederdon (Aug 19, 2016)

I suspect there decent. There power ratings aren't outrageous and they look nice. Can you even buy those in the US. I wish they had an English site. Google didn't translate very well.


----------



## DonGato (Feb 12, 2019)

Mahapederdon said:


> I suspect there decent. There power ratings aren't outrageous and they look nice. Can you even buy those in the US. I wish they had an English site. Google didn't translate very well.


I've saw a video where a installer with good reputation claims that these brand was a surprise for him. That's the reason I am investigating, but all the information I found is in chineesse.

Here I have another web page, take a look.

chinahao.com 

(I can't post link yet)


----------



## DonGato (Feb 12, 2019)

Here is a picture


----------



## DonGato (Feb 12, 2019)

DonGato said:


> Here is a picture


More pics


----------



## dcfis (Sep 9, 2016)

Look nice for sure


----------



## DonGato (Feb 12, 2019)

dcfis said:


> Look nice for sure


 yeah, right? But what about the sound


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Apr 10, 2017)

Hah my dad just asked me if there are any good Chinese manufacturers since he's going to HK in a month and could bring one back.


----------



## DonGato (Feb 12, 2019)

SlvrDragon50 said:


> Hah my dad just asked me if there are any good Chinese manufacturers since he's going to HK in a month and could bring one back.


 If you can put one in your hands and make a review of it, that would be great.


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Apr 10, 2017)

DonGato said:


> If you can put one in your hands and make a review of it, that would be great.


Unfortunately I don't see us buying one since I just got a 6 channel amp from here, and I am giving him my old 4 channel amp. If they had a 2 channel amp I would consider grabbing it. Trying to find some prices, but I don't see anything. If it's cheap enough I might grab one, but I don't really feel qualified to review an amp either. I'm a complete noob to this world.


----------



## DonGato (Feb 12, 2019)

SlvrDragon50 said:


> Unfortunately I don't see us buying one since I just got a 6 channel amp from here, and I am giving him my old 4 channel amp. If they had a 2 channel amp I would consider grabbing it. Trying to find some prices, but I don't see anything. If it's cheap enough I might grab one, but I don't really feel qualified to review an amp either. I'm a complete noob to this world.




The ES2 is a 2 channel amp. Or a 4 channel amp bridged, for a mids May be. 

I haven’t find the price too. 

Anyone can compare a pair of amps. Just replace the one you have, set the gains and listen. Is it better than your other amp? Sound more crisp? Sounds less? Etc


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## seafish (Aug 1, 2012)

dcfis said:


> Look nice for sure


Definitely... but need to look under the hood to tell if it actually IS nice!!!


----------



## nirschl (Apr 30, 2009)

A gut shot from their FB page. Layout looks nice.


----------



## DonGato (Feb 12, 2019)

nirschl said:


> A gut shot from their FB page. Layout looks nice.


 haven’t see that one. I am not a technician so I can’t tell. Definitely I want to listen them.


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Apr 10, 2017)

DonGato said:


> The ES2 is a 2 channel amp. Or a 4 channel amp bridged, for a mids May be.
> 
> I haven’t find the price too.
> 
> ...


Yeaaaa but replacing the amp in my car is something that I don't particularly enjoy doing since it takes a long time. There are lots of people here with test benches that can do it faster and easier.

Found the Rebec ES2 on a Norwegian site. 14990 NOK = 1747 USD.'


Chinahao Prices: https://www.chinahao.com/seller/好且好/

Rebec DSP AMP A-8II - $1117.32
Rebec R6 - $750
Rebec R6S - $850
Rebec DSP-408Q - $930
Rebec ES160 - $1950
Rebec ES2 - $3059
Rebec A75 - $532
Rebec RA100 - $1112

So yea... no way am I buying an unknown product at these prices. Even if these are marked up for America, I can't see that $3000 amp going down to like $200.


----------



## DonGato (Feb 12, 2019)

SlvrDragon50 said:


> Yeaaaa but replacing the amp in my car is something that I don't particularly enjoy doing since it takes a long time. There are lots of people here with test benches that can do it faster and easier.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yes. I saw that prices too and at first I thought that can’t be USD. Specially if you compare the Norwegian site vs the Chinese one. 

I agree, they look good, promise good sound but for that price I grab a Brax amp or Mosconi etc. 

I’m still looking for them and a test bank is a good idea. 





Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Marius (Nov 22, 2018)

This is my Rebec A8 II mounted in VW Transporter. Compared to price and what you get, this is the best thing I've heard. had another 6 channel DSP amplifier mounted before so is easy to say that rebec sounds better in the same price range


----------



## DonGato (Feb 12, 2019)

Marius said:


> This is my Rebec A8 II mounted in VW Transporter. Compared to price and what you get, this is the best thing I've heard. had another 6 channel DSP amplifier mounted before so is easy to say that rebec sounds better in the same price range




Marius, what speakers do you have? What DSP did you use?


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Marius (Nov 22, 2018)

DonGato said:


> Marius, what speakers do you have? What DSP did you use?
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


Hi

this is an lo budget setup in my working car so the spec list is

Vibe BLACKAIR 3C-V6B 3,5" coax 
Gladen ONE 8" mid in doors
Audison APS 10D subwoofer

the old amp was an Awave DSP6


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

for that prices you can find something else - Helix, GZ, Mosconi, DLS, and many others


----------



## Marius (Nov 22, 2018)

LBaudio said:


> for that prices you can find something else - Helix, GZ, Mosconi, DLS, and many others


ok


----------



## Marius (Nov 22, 2018)

Update to this thread...
This is a picture of my Mini Cooper Countryman JCW with Harman/kardon speakers and amp.
The speakers are still in use but the amp is long gone. Rebec A8s II is powering the HK speakers and Rebec D800 is powering 2 Audison APS10D in 1 ohm load

When it comes to sound quality vs money i think Rebec is a top 3 product. AB amps just sound better than D


----------



## dgage (Oct 1, 2013)

Marius said:


> AB amps just sound better than D


You had me up until you made that statement. I disagree but I’m glad you like your system. I think in a well-designed and built system, people would not be able to blind A/B a difference between amp topologies on good amps. No way.


----------



## DonGato (Feb 12, 2019)

Marius said:


> Update to this thread...
> This is a picture of my Mini Cooper Countryman JCW with Harman/kardon speakers and amp.
> The speakers are still in use but the amp is long gone. Rebec A8s II is powering the HK speakers and Rebec D800 is powering 2 Audison APS10D in 1 ohm load
> 
> ...


Nice setup! 

Are you using hi level inputs? Does the factory stereo has time alignment or any eq preset?

Tell us a little more. 


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## DonGato (Feb 12, 2019)

dgage said:


> You had me up until you made that statement. I disagree but I’m glad you like your system. I think in a well-designed and built system, people would not be able to blind A/B a difference between amp topologies on good amps. No way.


I agree with you about a blind test difference between amp kinds. But purist and audiophiles prefer A/B amps. 


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Marius (Nov 22, 2018)

dgage said:


> You had me up until you made that statement. I disagree but I’m glad you like your system. I think in a well-designed and built system, people would not be able to blind A/B a difference between amp topologies on good amps. No way.


----------



## Marius (Nov 22, 2018)

DonGato said:


> Nice setup!
> 
> Are you using hi level inputs? Does the factory stereo has time alignment or any eq preset?
> 
> ...


Thank you!

Yes I'm using hi level in. 
The original car player does not have any time alignment or eq, only a center speaker on the dash

The setup now has different sound modes. 
1. only left and right front speakers with center image setup and sub, time alignment and eq used
2. all 7 speakers and sub. this mode is when we have passenger in the car
3. all 7 speaker without subwoofer to give people an demo of the original speakers and what they can perform when upgrading the stock H/K amp 

I say 7 speakers because tweeter and midrange are connected as 1 speaker with an capacitor before the tweeter.

every door has 3,5 mid and 1" tweeter in sails. center is 3,5" and 1".
under each seat there is an 8" woofer


----------



## dgage (Oct 1, 2013)

There aren't any class D amps in the museum because they're all being used. 








Photo of the Carnegie Museum of Natural History in Pittsburgh, PA.


----------



## dgage (Oct 1, 2013)

For my home theater to run my main speakers, I have a D-Sonic class-D 3-ch amp (1500w/ch). Then I use an Outlaw 7-ch class A/B amp to run my surrounds. But if I buy a new amp, it will be class-D as I have done blind A/B testing and couldn't identify a difference in the amps except for a tube based McIntosh.


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

What did you pay for the amp?


----------



## DonGato (Feb 12, 2019)

Marius said:


> I say 7 speakers because tweeter and midrange are connected as 1 speaker with an capacitor before the tweeter.
> 
> every door has 3,5 mid and 1" tweeter in sails. center is 3,5" and 1".
> under each seat there is an 8" woofer


A8 is 6 channel amp 8 DSP. How did you connected 7 speakers? I asume you are using channel 7 and 8 to connect the subs amp. 

Are you connecting the center channel? 

I am missing something. 


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Marius (Nov 22, 2018)

Theslaking said:


> What did you pay for the amp?


Hi. 
i payed 655usd for the Rebec A8 amp
Match 7up. 819usd and the Helix P6. 1093usd here in Norway
So its a lot of bang for the buck


----------



## Marius (Nov 22, 2018)

DonGato said:


> A8 is 6 channel amp 8 DSP. How did you connected 7 speakers? I asume you are using channel 7 and 8 to connect the subs amp.
> 
> Are you connecting the center channel?
> 
> ...


Correct! 
the A8 is 6ch amp and 8ch DSP

the center is connected using tri mode on the rear channels


----------



## Marius (Nov 22, 2018)

This is my litle brothers Rebec sq car. Its an Volvo 850 t5-R yellow
He is an Norwegian sq champ and in mars we are going to Salzburg and try to get some good results with this rare car filled with Rebec equipment


----------



## DonGato (Feb 12, 2019)

Marius said:


> Correct!
> the A8 is 6ch amp and 8ch DSP
> 
> the center is connected using tri mode on the rear channels


Please explain me that. 

How is it connected and how did you setup it. 


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## jimmys91 (Nov 28, 2009)

LBaudio said:


> for that prices you can find something else - Helix, GZ, Mosconi, DLS, and many others


But the Rebec has better options and built with better quality parts than any of those you listed. The SN is on par with Brax as in the processing of 24bit 192kHz signal.


----------



## dumdum (Feb 27, 2007)

jimmys91 said:


> But the Rebec has better options and built with better quality parts than any of those you listed. The SN is on par with Brax as in the processing of 24bit 192kHz signal.


Please find me the all pass filters or 30 bands of eq per channel, for me the rebec is very limited for the car audio environment... and please don’t compare it to brax... different league for features... does Rebec do digital outputs for digital input amps? It’s not even close to being a brax


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

funny thing is that somebody find one spec number close to let say BRAX and then comparision starts along with statements - Hi-end, better than Brax, better materials,....and similar nonesensess..... you should look for a big picture - all features, UI, etc, etc...do not make comparision based on one spec...... maybe price/performance is good, but if we look at optimum results, than price/performance is not a way to do it.


----------



## jimmys91 (Nov 28, 2009)




----------



## jimmys91 (Nov 28, 2009)

jimmys91 said:


> View attachment 299596





dumdum said:


> Please find me the all pass filters or 30 bands of eq per channel, for me the rebec is very limited for the car audio environment... and please don’t compare it to brax... different league for features... does Rebec do digital outputs for digital input amps? It’s not even close to being a brax


You mean like that?


----------



## dumdum (Feb 27, 2007)

jimmys91 said:


> You mean like that?


All pass filters? I use them extensively... I don’t see them anywhere?? I can make every one of my 30 eq bands into an all pass if I want... it doesn’t have them, your small picture doesn’t show them at all...

no more than 3.5v input, 6v output

Compare twelve channels to 12 channels... dsp ultra... optical ‘and’ coaxial inputs at the same time... at 192/24bit, all pass filters, shelf filters, parametric, graphic eq, freq response to 48khz and the ability to eq from 10hz to 40khz should you be a cat... 8v outputs... spec sheets show nothing to do with how a device integrates into a system, usability is awesome...

centre channel processing, virtual channels, just read the spec and features sheet and it’s night and day difference, director, conductor, urc.3...

Hec’s of many flavours, auto switching of analogue inputs but will also auto switch to digital and aux in if required, massively user configurable


----------



## MitchWolos (Aug 4, 2015)

They only have two manuals on their website. The pages that have the Rebec logo are in a different font. It's like they took the generic aliexpress manual and added their own pages. 

It says they've been around since 2009. Only two manuals on their website?

No information on their own speakers. No T/S parameters. The cars and projects tab is empty. Faq is empty..... shows that it's a generic wordpress website.

Do they even support parametric EQs? Thd spec? Imd? DSP resolution? Who knows? Apparently they didn't feel that's important enough. Instructions for the DSP? Who needs them?

The DSP products have the same plug as the Aliexpress DSP products. 
This stuff looks like it's rebadged Aliexpress stuff. 

I don't understand why people waste their time on unproven products without support to save a couple hundred bucks. They also most likely don't have an authorized service center to repair the junk and you're going to have to pay to replace it at some point. Or, If you try to sell it to upgrade. No one's going to want to buy it.


----------



## jimmys91 (Nov 28, 2009)

The products are proven, i dont know if they are rebranded Ali, or Ali bought some from their manufacture also. It is china were talking about after all. As i said on facebook the person who seems to be the gate keeper of the product is in Norway and has no sense how business is ran in the United States. I offered to make a order of product and test it out and sell a bit to see how the reviews went, and he wanted to ship me random stuff and not what i was requesting. Then didn't understand why i didn't want the random things he was going to ship me. I tried to contact the company directly and had no luck finding a working email or phone number. There is a distributor in Mexico but he seems to only do what the Norway boss tells him to do. Every one I have talk to says the DPS's and Amps are very nice quality. But I would not look for them in America any time soon.


----------



## MitchWolos (Aug 4, 2015)

Even if they’re just decent for slightly cheaper. Why not purchase great product with support and service centres. You can probably buy the product you actually want that’s used for as much as the cheap overseas product.

It’s like finding a car overseas from an oddball manufacturer that seems to be of a similar quality to currently available products. For slightly less. But, They have no owners manual. No specs. No service centre. No tech support. No one will want to buy it if you want to sell it. And if it breaks you’ll have to just throw it away and buy a new car.

Would you buy this car? I sure wouldn’t.

People are always searching for a unicorn in the wild. What are the chances that some random company has created a superior product for less money and is unwilling to show you measurements and they can’t even show you how it works.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

I'll put money on an alibaba product with a couple of fancy named parts swapped in

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## MitchWolos (Aug 4, 2015)

SkizeR said:


> I'll put money on an alibaba product with a couple of fancy named parts swapped in
> 
> Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


https://www.rebecaudio.eu/wp-content/uploads/2020/04/A75.pdf 

Look at page 3. Looks like it's clipped from the generic OEM manual.

Also. Why do they only have 2 manuals.


----------



## boricua69 (Oct 14, 2009)

Once some “smart” guy catch/take Rebec line in USA(Lotto ticket) all other brands will be judge (performance vs price). Wait for the result! Most “audiophiles” here are fools, sheeple!
Rebec isn’t Alibaba! In other case is Muhammad Ali; approaching to knock down all those expensive lines!


----------



## instalher (May 13, 2009)

sorry but quality is not cheap, so for a company to knock down all those expensive lines with a more affordable product will have to cut corners somewhere... There is a place in our industry for good better and best.... but lets not fool ourselves dont go selling a good product as a great product, you will just piss off a rich American audio engineer who will fly to Norway buy the product ,come home, reverse engineer this thing just to make you eat your words. Just sayin..


----------



## Selkec (Nov 18, 2018)

boricua69 said:


> Once some “smart” guy catch/take Rebec line in USA(Lotto ticket) all other brands will be judge (performance vs price). Wait for the result! Most “audiophiles” here are fools, sheeple!
> Rebec isn’t Alibaba! In other case is Muhammad Ali; approaching to knock down all those expensive lines!


😂😂😂. Yeah because the idiots on Facebook all say rebec is good… I’ve been to those groups and those guys are clueless. 

I found some images of the rebec gui and it was basically Dayton audio software One of their dsp looks almost identical to a Dayton dsp


----------



## Selkec (Nov 18, 2018)




----------



## instalher (May 13, 2009)

thats dayton audio if a fine dsp processor, for 149.99 its the best at that price point.. its simple basic and very strait forward, but it aint no arc audio ps8 lets just be clear on that!! iam gonna put Rebec in the same audio hemisphere as alibaba stuff prove me wrong.. your move


----------



## soundboy (Jun 19, 2009)

Hi, I have never listen to Rebec product yet. 

Have hear someone say this 3 way active front speakers Rebec ES903A, are in same level as Pioneer ODR 3 way kit TS-S01RS II (tweeter) / TS-S01RS (Mid) / TS-M01RSII (Midwoofer). 
Also Rebec kit sounds same as ODR line, but cost much less than ODR did. ($3400,-). 

This kit cost in Norway : $1350,-








Have see some from FB group : this comming New high end line, don't know the price range here.. Mean have read is talk about $2000 - 2400,-!









Would never have bought such a set without some reviews in this price range!!


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

that is a bold statement to compare those to ODR....


----------



## boricua69 (Oct 14, 2009)

From my friend in Mexico!


----------



## Hitch (11 mo ago)

Wow rebec won emma salzburg , make every body ok on the stuff they provided


----------



## boricua69 (Oct 14, 2009)

Hitch said:


> Wow rebec won emma salzburg , make every body ok on the stuff they provided


Yes! And won with middle category line that anyone can afford them! Like I sayed before; Rebec could destroy the majority of fancy names that cost the 3x-5x more especially in USA that anything is expensive! We are waiting for the correct person that wants to become Rebec Dealer in USA! Not mask costumers that purchase dealer cost two or three things for themselves! Once that happens the game change in USA. Obviously the NWO agendas (inflation/farms fire) will destroy all, including your illusions.


----------



## haakono (Apr 5, 2009)

boricua69 said:


> Obviously the NWO agendas (inflation/farms fire) will destroy all, including your illusions.


Please explain.


----------



## vactor (Oct 27, 2005)

haakono said:


> Please explain.


if interested, take this part o the discussion here: https://www.diymobileaudio.com/threads/biden-screwing-us-again.439725/

rebec, i am interested!


----------



## TommyDS (May 27, 2012)

boricua69 said:


> Yes! And won with middle category line that anyone can afford them! Like I sayed before; Rebec could destroy the majority of fancy names that cost the 3x-5x more especially in USA that anything is expensive! We are waiting for the correct person that wants to become Rebec Dealer in USA! Not mask costumers that purchase dealer cost two or three things for themselves! Once that happens the game change in USA. Obviously the NWO agendas (inflation/farms fire) will destroy all, including your illusions.


Why do you think REBEC could be 3x-5x cheaper than other established quality brands ? 

Just for reference - components used in the black BMW cabrio in Salzburg were:

DSP Rebec ES812S in Norway pricing around 870 EUR
4channel amps (3times) Rebec RA120 in Norway pricing around 665 EUR/pc
2channel amp Rebec RA200 - did not find price, but should be around same price as te 4 channel
speakers - did not find individual components, but for reference the 3way RS series Rebec RS 2.3 in Norway is about 920 EUR
subwoofers (3pcs) Rebec SQ10 in Norway pricing around 410EUR/pc
I think the quality vs price ratio of these components is comparable to other brands you can find in US or Europe - eg: Audison, Mosconi, ArcAudio, Steg, Awave, etc ...


----------



## jimmys91 (Nov 28, 2009)

IMO he is trying to scam people. I have imported from china with lots of different items and never had problems like I did trying to deal with Rebec. He wanted me to blindly trust him by sending money for Random items that were in stock for me to try out. I was willing to order 3 processors, 4 subs(a set of each they made), 3 sets of components(one of each set), and 5 amps and he accuse me of tying to get the items for personal use. After weeks if not months of going back and forth he finally admitted the subs were not in stock, the components were not being made by same build house and none were available at the time and they were changing the design of the amp's. It was at this time I ran not walk away.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

haakono said:


> Please explain.


He's a flat earther


----------



## haakono (Apr 5, 2009)

Yes, but I still would like the explanation, for comedic value


----------



## alexispr01 (Mar 2, 2017)

jimmys91 said:


> IMO he is trying to scam people. I have imported from china with lots of different items and never had problems like I did trying to deal with Rebec. He wanted me to blindly trust him by sending money for Random items that were in stock for me to try out. I was willing to order 3 processors, 4 subs(a set of each they made), 3 sets of components(one of each set), and 5 amps and he accuse me of tying to get the items for personal use. After weeks if not months of going back and forth he finally admitted the subs were not in stock, the components were not being made by same build house and none were available at the time and they were changing the design of the amp's. It was at this time I ran not walk away.


Man those are some strong words, just because Ketil who is a very reputable guy, multiple times Europe SQ champ and very recognized in Europe, who also is the representative for Rebec brand didn't gave you the line doesn't mean they are scammers. Boricua69 also has been a very good seller for years in this forum and is a very reputable seller who happens to be Puerto Rico' Rebec dealer. Also Felipe Saldivar, multiple times worldwide SQ judge is also 🇲🇽 Rebec dealer, so the brand is represented by some serious guys in the business. Rebec is also an EMMA sponsor just like Brax, Ground Zero and many other reputable brands. So wash your mouth with clorox before you talk crap like that about other people bud.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

To play devil's advocate here (and also must note that I have no idea who these people are)..




alexispr01 said:


> Man those are some strong words, just because Ketil who is a very reputable guy, multiple times Europe SQ champ and very recognized in Europe, who also is the representative for Rebec brand didn't gave you the line doesn't mean they are scammers.


 someone being reputable as a competitor has nothing to do with how they handle the distribution of a world-wide line of products. If someone told me to blindly send money across borders to get various products but then it came out later that they weren't in stock.. big red flag.




alexispr01 said:


> Boricua69 also has been a very good seller for years in this forum and is a very reputable seller who happens to be Puerto Rico' Rebec dealer.


I don't see how this detail matters




alexispr01 said:


> Also Felipe Saldivar, multiple times worldwide SQ judge is also 🇲🇽 Rebec dealer, so the brand is represented by some serious guys in the business.


How does an SQ judge being a dealer for a brand make that brands owner or its distribution solid? Again, I have no idea who owns it or what its about but you are making points that have no meaning. As a matter of fact, in my experience, it's the brands that are tied to the competition scene that are the most sketchy, and loosely run brands I have seen to date. No real dealer network, anyone can buy direct (usually at a discount), warranties? lol.. never mind the **** that Revelation Audio pulled.





alexispr01 said:


> Rebec is also an EMMA sponsor just like Brax, Ground Zero and many other reputable brands.


Speaking of Revelation, they were a huge sponsor for competition orgs/events. Remember what happened there? I'm not sure how being a sponsor means anything. All you have to do is donate a few bucks and you get your name up there. As a matter of fact, my 3 companies are SVR sponsors meanwhile I didn't even ask them to be. It just... happened. I could take anyone money and disappear if I really wanted to. Being a sponsor doesn't change that lol.





alexispr01 said:


> So wash your mouth with clorox before you talk crap like that about other people bud.


Now its this statement that makes me wonder what your affiliation is lol



Also, one more thing to note. You seem to think that competition = the car audio industry. In North America. they are so far separated it's not even funny. Sad, even. A "reputable" SQ Judge is not a part of the industry just because he is a judge. A "reputable" competitor is not a part of the industry just because he competes. Some of them happen to work in the industry, but many more times than not, they are completely disconnected from the car audio industry. Trophies and arbitrary qualifications done equate to anything besides those things alone. 

Again, devils advocate. I have no idea who these people are or what the stories are, but I really feel your statements needed to be replied to.


----------



## alexispr01 (Mar 2, 2017)

SkizeR said:


> To play devil's advocate here (and also must note that I have no idea who these people are)..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cant disagree with your statements but i know many of those guys personally and they are good honest people in the business. I have no affiliation im just friend of many of them and its disrespectful to talk like that about people who is not even on this forum to argue about the topic.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

alexispr01 said:


> Cant disagree with your statements but i know many of those guys personally and they are good honest people in the business. I have no affiliation im just friend of many of them and its disrespectful to talk like that about people who is not even on this forum to argue about the topic.


What what if he's telling the truth? What if it was a very not-so-honest/open communication? Still okay because you're internet friends?


----------



## alexispr01 (Mar 2, 2017)

SkizeR said:


> What what if he's telling the truth? What if it was a very not-so-honest/open communication? Still okay because you're internet friends?


What if he's not. Maybe he didn't had all requisites to join the brand or some stuff. We don't have the details to be judging people. Its just not good manners to bash people's reputation like that. Peace.


----------



## Porsche (Jun 29, 2008)

just because people are well liked and respected doesn't mean they are dishonest, etc. anytime someone wants full payment etc without product in hand thats a red flag, i pointed this out a year or two ago on this forum regarding an amp maker that 99% of the folks on this forum loved cause they where good guys, blah blah, etc and got slammed/flamed hard for it, i was told by several on this forum i couldn't afford and wasn't a legit buyer, hmmm, where are they now.(revelation audio)


----------



## SQ_Bronco (Jul 31, 2005)

SkizeR said:


> How does an SQ judge being a dealer for a brand make that brands owner or its distribution solid? Again, I have no idea who owns it or what its about but you are making points that have no meaning. As a matter of fact, in my experience, it's the brands that are tied to the competition scene that are the most sketchy, and loosely run brands I have seen to date. No real dealer network, anyone can buy direct (usually at a discount), warranties? lol.. never mind the **** that Revelation Audio pulled.


Yeah, that little detail, when tied to what seems to be a somewhat sleazy “rebec won Emma” advertising campaign, raises all kinds of red flags.


----------



## Porsche (Jun 29, 2008)

SkizeR said:


> As a matter of fact, in my experience, it's the brands that are tied to the competition scene that are the most sketchy, and loosely run brands I have seen to date. No real dealer network, anyone can buy direct (usually at a discount), warranties? lol.. *never mind the **** that Revelation Audio pulled.*


cough cough, told ya so


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Porsche said:


> cough cough, told ya so


My memory isn't good enough to remember that far back, but I guess you got me lol


----------



## Porsche (Jun 29, 2008)

SkizeR said:


> My memory isn't good enough to remember that far back, but I guess you got me lol


that dude rubbed me wrong both times i spoke to him, sucks some folks lost some money tho


----------



## dumdum (Feb 27, 2007)

Porsche said:


> that dude rubbed me wrong both times i spoke to him, sucks some folks lost some money tho


Matt halls half of the business is the ****ty one… I’d like to think Gordon’s reputation is based on history and not a mistake getting into business with a scam artist


----------



## Porsche (Jun 29, 2008)

dumdum said:


> Matt halls half of the business is the ****ty one… I’d like to think Gordon’s reputation is based on history and not a mistake getting into business with a scam artist


perhaps, but he's just as responsible and he should have stayed on top of his partner and business


----------



## dumdum (Feb 27, 2007)

Porsche said:


> perhaps, but he's just as responsible and he should have stayed on top of his partner and business


Unfortunately mistakes are made in life 🤷🏼‍♂️ It’s fairly hard to stay on top of someone overseas, he also went some way in sorting stuff with a few people at his own cost as far as I know


----------



## Selkec (Nov 18, 2018)

Is there any info on what their dsp software looks like and does? I’ve seen different images and many look exactly like the Dayton dsp408. But then I’ve seen one show 31 bands per channel


----------



## Mike-G (Dec 25, 2008)

Selkec said:


> Is there any info on what their dsp software looks like and does? I’ve seen different images and many look exactly like the Dayton dsp408. But then I’ve seen one show 31 bands per channel





Downloads – Rebec Europe


----------



## Dwarteacher (Oct 17, 2020)

You shouldn't be getting this type of alert from legit software. I ran hacked software for a few years, and this is the type of alert one can expect. It could be clean but proceed with caution.


----------



## Mike-G (Dec 25, 2008)

Dwarteacher said:


> You shouldn't be getting this type of alert from legit software. I ran hacked software for a few years, and this is the type of alert one can expect. It could be clean but proceed with caution.


I agree and I did not try to use it or download it, just saw it on their page.


----------



## haakono (Apr 5, 2009)

I'm not disagreeing, but then again Malwarebytes usually treat about any .exe file as suspicious (better safe than sorry). I've gotten the same warning when trying to download Helix PC-Tool firmware, and I don't believe that AF's site is unsecure.


----------



## ketil (8 mo ago)

Hi Jimmy, Are you sure this was exactly what happen? I just read through our conversation from last year. I can of cause take a screenshot, but i believe you also can look back into our conversation. And to others who might be interested in some Rebec products, or even better thinking about distributing, add my watsapp +4790139894. Peace out.


----------



## Selkec (Nov 18, 2018)

Without downloading the apps. Someone tell me features. Does it do 30 bands per channel or 10? Parametric, graphic etc.


----------



## ketil (8 mo ago)

Selkec said:


> Without downloading the apps. Someone tell me features. Does it do 30 bands per channel or 10? Parametric, graphic etc.


31 per ch, variable q and frequens.


----------



## Selkec (Nov 18, 2018)

Ok thanks…. Now what would persuade me or anyone to try a rebec dsp? What makes it as good as it better than sat helix who has been in the game for years. I always find it interesting when newer companies come into existence and claim to be as good as it better to an the big dawgs that’s been in the industry for years. When most likely the new companies went and picked things to sell from a build house book. 

for example there isn’t some new magical way to tune or process that helix would not have already thought of. See what I’m gettin at? What sets them apart? Maybe they did invent some secret processing. I would think they did I or anyone wouldn’t be asking because it would be known


----------



## Mike-G (Dec 25, 2008)

Selkec said:


> Ok thanks…. Now what would persuade me or anyone to try a rebec dsp? What makes it as good as it better than sat helix who has been in the game for years. I always find it interesting when newer companies come into existence and claim to be as good as it better to an the big dawgs that’s been in the industry for years. When most likely the new companies went and picked things to sell from a build house book.
> 
> for example there isn’t some new magical way to tune or process that helix would not have already thought of. See what I’m gettin at? What sets them apart? Maybe they did invent some secret processing. I would think they did I or anyone wouldn’t be asking because it would be known


Maybe it is their website and access to their products across the globe?😀


----------



## ketil (8 mo ago)

Selkec said:


> Ok thanks…. Now what would persuade me or anyone to try a rebec dsp? What makes it as good as it better than sat helix who has been in the game for years. I always find it interesting when newer companies come into existence and claim to be as good as it better to an the big dawgs that’s been in the industry for years. When most likely the new companies went and picked things to sell from a build house book.
> 
> for example there isn’t some new magical way to tune or process that helix would not have already thought of. See what I’m gettin at? What sets them apart? Maybe they did invent some secret processing. I would think they did I or anyone wouldn’t be asking because it would be known


To be hones i have only my personal experience to use as proof. I have what so ever no knowledge about electronic components or making electronic equipment. Iw got my first DSP in 1998, since 1999 Iw personaly only used Pioneer (carosseria) until about 10 years ago. From my perspective is the best DSP is the DSP that reduce the quality of the signal going into it at little as possible. This i believe you and me also have been discousing in a group in Facebook. From my point of view all different DSP`s has a character in sound, meaning they do something to the signal that i dont want them to do. Some dsp`s sound more and more "unrealistic" the more you pusch the "buttons". Also one important thing for me is when you connect the computer, it should work, fast and always. Iw had several issues connecting the computer to different brands of DSP`s. With Rebec, its fast, and always fast. Also saving to the computer is always perfect. If i remember correct, you have been telling the Rebec DSP is same as Dayton. Thats might be the truth for the old one that was discontinued 6-7 years ago. Now its a totally different item. Like i tell Nick, the Rebec is the most transparent sound iw heard. As long as the signal is a good quality signal to the input, its the same signal comming out. The rebec dont hav any adjustmets posible to do on the Input section. Here i know others have, but when we are talking about SQ, And REAL SQ, i doubt there ia an OEM hu that can be good enough. Of cause i might be wrong, but i have NEVER heard an OEM HU sounding realy great.
During the short period iw had Rebec under my wings, installers from all over the wourld, keep giving the same feedback: The ES608 and ES812 is 2 briliant items, and they choose to replace dsp`s in many cars, with our DSP`s. And last but not least. As an answer to others complaining about me and my behavior/ knowledge about market in USA. Im not a businessman doing car audio, Im a car audio man doing business. And it might be correct I have no clue about US marked. I just want to give you folks on the other side of the pond the possibility to enjoy. I believe last Friday i gave the first one of you this ;-)


----------



## Selkec (Nov 18, 2018)

ketil said:


> To be hones i have only my personal experience to use as proof. I have what so ever no knowledge about electronic components or making electronic equipment. Iw got my first DSP in 1998, since 1999 Iw personaly only used Pioneer (carosseria) until about 10 years ago. From my perspective is the best DSP is the DSP that reduce the quality of the signal going into it at little as possible. This i believe you and me also have been discousing in a group in Facebook. From my point of view all different DSP`s has a character in sound, meaning they do something to the signal that i dont want them to do. Some dsp`s sound more and more "unrealistic" the more you pusch the "buttons". Also one important thing for me is when you connect the computer, it should work, fast and always. Iw had several issues connecting the computer to different brands of DSP`s. With Rebec, its fast, and always fast. Also saving to the computer is always perfect. If i remember correct, you have been telling the Rebec DSP is same as Dayton. Thats might be the truth for the old one that was discontinued 6-7 years ago. Now its a totally different item. Like i tell Nick, the Rebec is the most transparent sound iw heard. As long as the signal is a good quality signal to the input, its the same signal comming out. The rebec dont hav any adjustmets posible to do on the Input section. Here i know others have, but when we are talking about SQ, And REAL SQ, i doubt there ia an OEM hu that can be good enough. Of cause i might be wrong, but i have NEVER heard an OEM HU sounding realy great.
> During the short period iw had Rebec under my wings, installers from all over the wourld, keep giving the same feedback: The ES608 and ES812 is 2 briliant items, and they choose to replace dsp`s in many cars, with our DSP`s. And last but not least. As an answer to others complaining about me and my behavior/ knowledge about market in USA. Im not a businessman doing car audio, Im a car audio man doing business. And it might be correct I have no clue about US marked. I just want to give you folks on the other side of the pond the possibility to enjoy. I believe last Friday i gave the first one of you this ;-)


great response. I appreciate that. Not some overhyped bs. And knowing it’s not the old version now have got my attention. I didn’t realize that was you on Facebook also


----------



## jimmys91 (Nov 28, 2009)

ketil said:


> Hi Jimmy, Are you sure this was exactly what happen? I just read through our conversation from last year. I can of cause take a screenshot, but i believe you also can look back into our conversation. And to others who might be interested in some Rebec products, or even better thinking about distributing, add my watsapp +4790139894. Peace out.


I think you should go back and read the conversation for a third time then. If you disagree with what I say I would be glad to post the entire dialog between us.


----------



## James Han (3 mo ago)

Rebec Car Audio is now available in Singapore, and the Singapore website is quite decent. www.RebecAudio.com.sg

You guys may want to check it out.


----------



## datooff (Aug 5, 2019)

Anyone can say a word about their dsp? No info on what DAC inside and no comparisons.


----------



## boricua69 (Oct 14, 2009)

datooff said:


> Anyone can say a word about their dsp? No info on what DAC inside and no comparisons.


Same Dac and Chip that use Helix DSP Ultra! Ak5558 and Ak4456


----------



## Selkec (Nov 18, 2018)

What about the software and features. Let’s see some screenshots and info


----------



## datooff (Aug 5, 2019)

So same as minidsp 8x12. I'm interested if there are any offers with ess dac except brax or zapco, for a reasonable price.


----------

